# Building a new Smoker (DONE)



## wolfmann (Sep 15, 2011)

I am building a new Smoker with a vertical box. Couple of days in to the build and so far so good. The box is only sitting on the smoker hanging from the lift to check it out. I still have a lot of detail work to do before I weld it in place.

http://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll319/Domberg/Vertical Horizontal Smoker/003-1.jpg  

http://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll319/Domberg/Vertical Horizontal Smoker/004-1.jpg  

http://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll319/Domberg/Vertical Horizontal Smoker/005-1.jpg  

http://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll319/Domberg/Vertical Horizontal Smoker/006.jpg  

http://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll319/Domberg/Vertical Horizontal Smoker/002-2.jpg


----------



## roller (Sep 15, 2011)

That is a real nice smoker...your doing a great job !


----------



## africanmeat (Sep 16, 2011)

It looks like a great start to a great smoker .

keep it going and keep us updated i will be on the look for it


----------



## wolfmann (Sep 22, 2011)

Well a few days later and a few more parts build and installed. I have the firebox finished and welded in place. Build both doors and fitted in place. I do have to adjust the hinges on the big door they pulled back a little while I welded them in place. I have the upright sitting in place and a few short welds holding it in place. Welding will be done in the morning when it is just a little cooler.


----------



## solaryellow (Sep 22, 2011)

Looking good.


----------



## sqwib (Sep 23, 2011)

Awesome build so far.


----------



## michael ark (Sep 23, 2011)

Looks great.


----------



## sunman76 (Sep 23, 2011)

nice I like that


----------



## wolfmann (Sep 26, 2011)

Work continues on. I have welded the ends over the fire box and the bottom of the upright in place and have started to clean up the smoker. All the doors are now working and cleaned up. The rails for the grates are in place and the pipes are welded in place for the rib racks. I have the handles brushed out and removed so I can clean up the rest. I have the air intake finished on the firebox and rails welded in on the bottom of the upright for a water tray.


----------



## michael ark (Sep 26, 2011)

Looks awesome.I love your grate.


----------



## roller (Sep 26, 2011)

Very nice !


----------



## mossymo (Sep 26, 2011)

Top of line off-set build right there, congrats!

Out of curiosity, what diameter in the smoking area? Helps  give an idea of it's size.


----------



## wolfmann (Sep 27, 2011)

The pipe for the smoker is 20" by 32" and the upright is 20" by 16" by 36" tall.


----------



## wolfmann (Oct 4, 2011)

I am done. The only thing left is to paint the lone star silver so it matches better with the rest of the smoker. What do you think????


----------



## wolfmann (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## solaryellow (Oct 4, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## ironskillet (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh My, that looks great.  When will you will show us what it can do. Great work


----------



## tom c (Oct 5, 2011)

You do great work and fast.


----------



## tiki guy (Oct 5, 2011)

*Well.................................................. SMOKE SUMTIN ...............& Q View it !*


----------



## africanmeat (Oct 5, 2011)

*It looks great . like a Professional build *


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 5, 2011)

Pretty Cool!...JJ


----------



## sunman76 (Oct 5, 2011)

looks great very nice build


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 6, 2011)

Great looking smoker!

You are a very talented guy!


----------



## chefrob (Oct 7, 2011)

great lookin smoker......nice job!


----------



## boykjo (Oct 7, 2011)

I know your done but may i suggest a revers flow plate in the lower cooking chamber and add another stack on the fire box side and make a drop in plate to block the smoke box in case you just want to use the lower chamber. I changed my offset to a revers flow and had great results with even temps.....

just a thought.....

Great build.......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





the rf plate

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110134/braunfel-reverse-flow-modification

Joe


----------



## wolfmann (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks for all the great feedback. Boyko I build this for a guy in town. I did ask him about putting in a shutoff between the two chambers and a second stack. Maybe after he used it a few times I can mod it for him.


----------



## boykjo (Oct 8, 2011)

Cool...

next build I would put the smoke chamber over the the fire box and utilize the space in the lower chamber and have the reverse flow plate. Kind a like the big smoking rigs......

Joe


----------



## wolfmann (Oct 8, 2011)

OK so you would build the firebox like I have and then put the upright over the firebox. Put the horizontal smoker just like it is and a way of blocking that one off? A stack on both except that the horizontal would have the reverse flow plate. Well I tell you what I have to finish a fireplace/grill combo and after that i will start that build. i have two more big pieces of pipe left and that just sounds like something i need to try.


----------



## boykjo (Oct 9, 2011)

something like this with dampers on the top of the smoke stacks not shown






Joe


----------



## wolfmann (Oct 9, 2011)

Well you have my curiosity up. LOL This will be my next build for sure. I have a 20" pipe that is just begging to be turned in to a smoker. One question why would you put a damper to the reverse flow chamber and why not have a damper in the separation between the upright and the firebox? Also how much temperature loss do you think is there from the firebox to the upright like you have it on the drawing? See what you started. LOL


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 9, 2011)

Wolf...  If you search you will find that exact smoker already been built...  If I remember correctly they had like a 6-10 in space between the firebox and the warming box..  they would put their wood splits in that space to preheat.

   here it is..  but a bigger version...  downsize yours a lil bit..  you may have to look thru all the pages

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/105448/rf-build-in-slow-motion-phase-1-complete


----------



## wolfmann (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi JckDanls

I did read that one and I will use a lot of there set up. I want make the opening to the upright thru the horizontal smoker. I am looking at cutting a 6" hole in my firebox top and the bottom of the upright and then weld a piece of pipe between. I would make the gap only about 2" just enough to have room for the doors to open and close. I would put a damper in that pipe so I could cut off the horizontal or open it up and use both cookers. But I think I would have better temperature control this way. That would also give me a place to put a steel bowl over the pipe opening to one divert the heat from going straight up and add moisture to the cook.

I have a 24" smoker that is 32" long that I build a year ago and it just became the volunteer to be modded up. It has a 24" by 18" deep firebox so it will be a great cooker to fix up.


----------

